# Former DRGW Bridge



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The timber trusse bridge is Denver, Rio Grande Western main line. The mian line track from Santaquin,utah to Eureka,utah. you will see on US-6 WEST head up to eureka. The bridge is in really good condition, though it hasn't been used in many years.


















































































This facing Northeast the mainline track heading down Santaquin. NOTE: you will see main the road is a US-6 West. For some reason the Main road buried the railroad track.









This facing southwest the main line heading up to Eureka town & mining


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That's neat and there's still rail and track! Nice find.

I really enjoy exploring the abandoned D&RGW narrow gauge line from Durango to Chama and from Durango to Farmington. Lots of bridges still out there.

Here's a link to photos of some D&RGW bridges we've visited:

Our bridge photos

And here is a great online resource for most of the other surviving D&RGW narrow gauge bridges:

D&RGW Bridge Page


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Good new Former DRGW mainline track this track will be reopen in 2009. I didnt know about that. I dont know this will be train tour or something. I took a photo by train crossing on US-6 Main road buried the railroad track. It look like they can rebuilt a railroad crossing and use a mainline track again.
new name of the railroad is "Omag Mining/Parson McKee & Tintic Southern Rail Road" or OMAG


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great find is right. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

More great photos. Thanks for presenting these.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought for a minute Bryan was going to take it apart and rebuild it in his back yard???


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, Are you kidding? hee hee hee! I'm not going take it apart on my backyard.


----------

